# Older FSR swing arm? Aftermarket?



## DET Racing (Mar 7, 2009)

Hey guys.

I have a 97 FSR that I have been free riding and downhilling since 98. It has all the Mountain Speed upgrades, DH2, Double wides, and DH tires. I had to build a 24" rear wheel so I can run a respectable sized rear tire.

I have broken the lower swing arm a couple times now and I've heard rumors about an aftermarket lower swing arm that is wider and stronger. Has anyone seen this?

Also, how many of you guys still have these old convert FSR's? For awhile this was a very popular build, and Mountain Speed upgrades were all over the place. Now they don't even recognize ever building these parts.....


----------



## skywaybuzz (Dec 31, 2003)

I may have what you are looking for.PM me.


----------



## specializedbeta18 (Jul 31, 2008)

I would be just this much +-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------> Scared to ride that.


----------



## Ratt (Dec 22, 2003)

Betd used to make a heavy duty swing arm just for that frame, maybe email them and see if they have one laying around.


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

wow! i dig those old bikes but this may be a sign to move forward. metal does have a limited fatigue life im told.


----------



## skywaybuzz (Dec 31, 2003)

I have the Betd swingarm. Thing is beef. Don't see it on the website anymore.


----------



## DET Racing (Mar 7, 2009)

specializedbeta18 said:


> I would be just this much +-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------> Scared to ride that.


Hey thanks. I'm not scared at all. It actually rides pretty nice for what it is. If I could afford a demo, I'd have one.


----------



## DET Racing (Mar 7, 2009)

skywaybuzz said:


> I may have what you are looking for.PM me.


PM sent.

The only betd part I can find is just a swing link. I'm looking for a lower swing arm.......


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

We have a picture in our shop of one snapped completly in half. The only thing keeping it "together" was the cables. Aluminum fatigues over time, so I would upgrade... 

For your safety.


----------



## greginaz (Oct 14, 2008)

yah.. dude. time to upgrade.. that thing is barely being held together! Ur gunna die on your next ride!! Time to get a real DH bike.. like an Intense, Kona, Cove, Foes, Turner, etc.. etc.. etc.. I know this dude who used to have one of those, and it snapped when he went off a 2 foot drop, and the frame stuck him through the chest, and killed him!! No.. not really.. but it could happen! LOL

G-


----------



## DET Racing (Mar 7, 2009)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> We have a picture in our shop of one snapped completly in half. The only thing keeping it "together" was the cables. Aluminum fatigues over time, so I would upgrade...
> 
> For your safety.


Can you post this? thanks


----------



## crazbiker4 (Jan 26, 2004)

I have what you are looking for because i had the same problem on my FSR a few years back. I used a Big Hit rear end and a link that was made to bolt it up to the FSR. I think the link was made by Secialized, but not 100%..... Here is a POS pic of it, but i can take better ones if you like. I sent you a PM as well.


----------



## DET Racing (Mar 7, 2009)

Sweet!

What year is the big hit swing arm?


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

Go to http://www.risseracing.com/ and check out his stuff. I'm running his set up on my 99 FSR.


----------



## crazbiker4 (Jan 26, 2004)

DET Racing said:


> Sweet!
> 
> What year is the big hit swing arm?


I cannot remember the year, but its for a 24in wheel... Here are the pics. I used it on an FSR.


----------



## atchipmunk (Aug 7, 2009)

Wow...Cool Bike. I dig the old-school Max Backbone FSR's. I have a modded '98 FSR Comp, but i'm looking to replace the frame with a Max Backbone frame. As for your problem, looks like that Big Hit rear triangle might solve your problem. Otherwise I second Skip Canfield's suggestion of Risse Racing. They make a modular rear triangle for the old-school FSR's that is supposed to be beefier than the stock rear triangle. Here's a pic I found of an FSR with the Risse rear setup:










Regarding your bike...if you don't mind, I have a couple of questions for you. First off, with the fork setup you have, what kind of a headtube angle and seatube angle are you running at and how long have you had it in it's current configuration with those forks? Do you by chance know what the eye to eye length is of the Fox rear shock you're running?Just curious. Thanks.

Alvin Caragay
Hermosa Beach, CA


----------

